#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-04
<davidlt> Sveiki
<davidlt_> Yra žaidusių su dhcpd ir ad-hoc mesh tinklais?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-05
<Guest63362> labas rytas
<dainiuxxt> turiu bėdelę :)
<dainiuxxt> libreofficce interfeise ir spreadsheetuose dingo kai kurios LT raidės
<dainiuxxt> rodo kvadratėlius vietoj į, ė, ų, ū
<dainiuxxt> ubuntu 11.04
<dainiuxxt> kur ieškoti sprendimo?
<dainiuxxt> google nesugebėjau nieko surasti, deja
<dainiuxxt> labą rytą
<dainiuxxt> ar čia yra gyvų, ar tik botukai?
<Pawka> vien tik botai.
<sirex> Čia yra 2 bota, ChanServ ir ubuntulo12
<Pawka> ir aš.
<Pawka> bet aš toks pusiau
<Pawka> kiborgas.
<sirex> Pawka, kokią Androido versiją naudoji?
<Pawka> 2.2
<Pawka> sirex, androidą pasiėmei?
<sirex> Pawka, jo, jau turiu, Nexus One.
<Pawka> kada gavai?
<sirex> Prieš ~savaitę.
<Pawka> iš LT?
<sirex> IÅ¡ gsmarena.lt
<Pawka> Kiek mokėjai?
<sirex> 1100 Lt.
<Pawka> jėga. :-)
<sirex> Tikrai taip.. :)
<sirex> Žė, o pas tave yra lietuviška klaviatūra?
<Pawka> nebuvo, bet gali parsisiųst AnySoftKeyboard
<Pawka> ir galėsi kokią norėsi klaviatūrą įsikišt.
<Pawka> :)
<Pawka> beje, kuris androidas pas tave?
<sirex> 2.2.1, bet planuoju atsinaujinti į 2.3.
<Pawka> Kaip įspūdžiai?
<sirex> Super, veikia puikiai, bent jau kur kas geriau nei Neo Freerunner... :)
<Pawka> :-D
<sirex> Dabar visas dienas ką nors instaliuoju ir konfigūruoju.
<Pawka> susimetei kokį nors custom mod'ą?
<Pawka> ar su defaultiniu žaidi?
<sirex> Ne, nežinau, net kas tas custom mod'as.
<sirex> Tai matyt žaidžiu su defaultiniu.
<sirex> Kol kas susimetinėjų visokius apssus ir bandau kaip veikia.
<Pawka> rom'ą turėjau omeny. Čia kaip dirtribucija.
<sirex> Geriausią įspūdį kol kas paliko Google Sky Map.
<sirex> Ne, kol kas pas mane originalus rom'as.
<Pawka> aišku.
<Pawka> ką dar gero radai?
<davidlt> Žiūriu ir man laikas pereiti nuo iPhone prie Android :)
<Pawka> Bendradarbis vakar irgi permigravo
<Pawka> :-)
<davidlt> Aš jau kuris laikas žiūriu į ZTE Blade
<sirex> Šiaip tai man, bent jau kol kas įdomiausi žemėlapiai, tai gan nemažai išbandžiau openstreetmap žemėlapių programų ir ko gero geriausia iš jų yra OsmAnd.
<davidlt> 120 CHF PayG, bet labai lengvai atrakinamas
<Pawka> Šiaip tai jėga Androidas. Turiu pusantrų metų ir džiaugiuosi :-)
<Pawka> o pas tave sirex tai praktiškai toks pat kaip ir mano :-)
<sirex> Pawka, skiriasi tik trackball'as.
<Pawka> iš esmės taip.
<sirex> davidlt, o kuo įpatingas ZTE Blade? Kodėl nori būtent jo?
<Pawka> Kaina gal?
<davidlt> Kaina
<davidlt> 350 Lt kažkur
<Pawka> geras.
<davidlt> AMOLED, 512MB RAM
<Pawka> Rimtas argumentas :-)
<sirex> Keista, gal su juo kažkas negerai, kad toks pigus..
<davidlt> Aš už iPhone sumokėjau 900Lt, bet jis net padoriai Skype negaliu naudotis
<davidlt> PayG
<davidlt> Pririštas
<davidlt> Originali jo kaina `300-`400 dolerių atrodo
<Pawka> sirex, manau kokybė žema tiesiog.
<Pawka> davidlt, o koks procas?
<davidlt> 600Mhz ARM11 atrodo
<davidlt> Tik 200Mhz galingesnis negu mano iPhone 3G
<davidlt> Bet žmonės labai džiaugiasi juo
<davidlt> Be to lengvai atsirakina
<Pawka> atsirakina ar nusirootina?
<davidlt> Kai pradėjo akciją tai neįmanoma jo jau rasti buvo
<davidlt> atsirakina, bet ir nusirootinti lengvai turi
<davidlt> Nes žmonės ten paskui visokius mod'u pradėjo dėti
<sirex> O ką reiškia „atsirakina“? Atsirakina nuo pririšto operatoriaus?
<davidlt> http://www.gsmarena.com/zte_blade-3391.php
<davidlt> Taip
<sirex> Keista, maniau Android telefonai iš vis nepririškti.
<sirex> Bent jau Nexus One, tai nepririštas prie nieko.
<Pawka> pririšti būna.
<Pawka> Jei perki iš kokio Orange pvz.
<Pawka> ebėjui gali daug rasti, bet būna pririšti.
<davidlt> Tai Nexus One yra Google :)
<davidlt> Nemanau, kad jį kas rištų, ypač dev žmonės jį mėgsta.
<davidlt> Jo ZTE Blade dar vadinamas Orange San Francisco
<Pawka> anksčiau rišo, jei operatoriai pardavinėja
<Pawka> bet tu sirex pirkai ne iš operatoriaus o iš reseller'io
<Pawka> dėl to ir gavai nepririštą.
<davidlt> Man tai labai kaina svarbi, bet ir telefonas zymiai geriau nei iPhone 3G skamba
<sirex> Bet keisčiausia su Google Nexus One, kad jis neturi jokios oficialios svetainės. Pavyzdžiui ieškojau visur atnaujinimo, kur būtų galima atsisiųsti iš oficialaus šaltinio, bet vis informacija pateikta kažkokiuose forumuose, atnaujinimo zip failas irgi įmestas į visokius failų dalinimosi servisus...
<sirex> Beje, Pawka gal žinai, kas yra OTA atnaujinimas?
<davidlt> Ove-the-air
<davidlt> s/Ove/Over/
<sirex> Šitą aš irgi radau, bet ką tai reiškia?
<davidlt> Per WiFi arba 3G
<sirex> Bet tą atnaujinimą turi pasiūlyti pats devaicas? Ar kaip?
<davidlt> Kaip suprantu taip, operatorius paskelbia atnaujinima, ir telefonas atsisiuncia ir pats idiegia
<sirex> O jei pas mane nėra jokio operatoriaus ir iš vis net nėra įdėtos SIM kortelės? Tada tikriausiai to OTA atnaujinimo negausiu?
<davidlt> Cia dar klausimas ar tik operatoriai ar ir gamintojai gali atnaujinimus push'inti.
<davidlt> Siaip nemazai pazystamu su CyanogenMod sedi.
<dzeremis> Labas
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-09
<zatan> gal kas google+ pakvietima turit ?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-10
<Netas3k> Sveiki :-)
<vkkr> labas vakaras
<JackLeo> labas
#ubuntu-lt 2016-07-07
<puminis> Sveiki
<puminis> Gal zinot kokia programa ant ubuntu kad i iphona dainu eitu isikelt ? :)
<izimh> o
<izimh> jau iki iphone dasigyvenai?
<puminis> joo :D
<puminis> Tai yra kokia programa ? :)
<izimh> tai nieks jau tokių programų nenaudoja
<izimh> žmonės spotify dabar naudoja
